# Dual T-5 on 48" tank - Too low light?



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I have an approx 75 gal (47x18.5x19.5 yes, its a weird size). Planning on growing low light plants (anubias and java fern mostly) along with a school of rainbowfish which prefer dimmer lighting from what I've read. I'm also interested in energy savings and efficiency as well as not having too much equipment around for simplicity's sake.

Would a 2x54 T-5 setup w/ individual reflectors be sufficient? Not planning on dosing or CO2 if I can help it. If not, would 3x54w be sufficient?

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

For 75 gallons of water you need roughly 35 to 40 watts of lights for a low-light tank
so pick the light kit you like the best within those parameters.


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

2 54w with individual reflectors would be more then sufficient. T5's with good individual reflectors pack quite a punch. As a matter of fact there are some people on this form that find two 54w bulbs at only 8 hours a day is plenty for my tank, Here is a link to the form: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...c-lighting/33421-4x52-ho-t-5-enough-75-a.html

So for lighting you should be ok, but you might need co2. Have you decided on bulbs? I would recommend the Giesemann midday bulb. They seem to be doing a great job with the growth of the plants and they have a nice color to them.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Low Light plants like anubias and java fern do not need C02 injection.

C02 isn't a magic cure all just like NPT isn't a magic cure all on the
other end of the spectrum use it only when it's needed.

- Brad


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

CO2 is nice and will help supplement to plant growth, but isn't needed.
And I don't think you have a weird shaped tank. If anything, isn't that standard?

And I think 1 or 2 of those lights should be fine.


----------



## sumoarigato (Nov 30, 2005)

Charlie,
Did you consider the T5 NOs that Coralife makes? The dual fixture contains 2X28watt lamps. The fixture is only 3" wide, so you'd have space for more if desired.

You could also use two single-lamp fixtures (2-1/4" wide) to spread the light over more of the tank, or combine models to get as much wattage as you want.

Doubles:
http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/freshwater-aqualight-t5-series---double-linear-strip.php

Singles:
http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/freshwater-aqualight-t5-series---single-linear-strip.php

You can find these for 35-50 on ebay and online retailers.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Sumo,

I had considered those lights as well. But I feel as if it may be too little light. 

I think I'm going to go with the Tek 2 light system as I believe you CAN get a plexiglass shield for it, which would alleviate my worries about water getting in the fixture.

Charlie


----------

